# Peoria County How long!



## stockton111 (Apr 3, 2014)

Need to get into the woods. It seems we are at least 2-3 weeks out. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

I live about an hour north of you and it looks like they won't hit until late April, early May. North and East facing hillsides are still thawing snow here. Peoria normally starts hitting about a week ahead of us, so 3 weeks is probably a safe call Stockton.


----------



## jehovahjireh (Apr 9, 2014)

I've never had a lot of luck here in the Peoria area. People guard there hunting grounds (and, rightly so) around here with their life! lol.. Any suggestions as to where I might hunt this year?


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Look up public areas on the IDNR website. There are a bunch down your way. Also, check with the rules beforehand, some sites do not allow shroom pickin.


----------



## stockton111 (Apr 3, 2014)

Update Peoria County: Tonight I went into a small patch of woods that i hunt and there is barely a weed growing yet. Spring has just not sprung yet. I did find a few small devils urns which I usually see first in years past. Then traditionally these woods will pop a bunch of peckerheads about a week before I find a real morel. I am thinking at least two weeks yet for Peoria County although I am hoping for sooner


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, I hit a spot just north of Henry for shits n giggles. Long ways out yet from the looks of the forest floor.


----------



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

Shroomdonger what about George S. Park east of Henry? Is that open for public hunting? Also curious about Mitchell's grove in LaSalle? I've fished the Little Vermillion and section of Timbercreek there. Always wondered about morel hunting.


----------



## nightwalker9092 (Apr 11, 2014)

Jahovajira roadside ditches are great places to find some nice ones. Now IM not saying jump fences because that is not legal but I have found many a foot off the road. I dont mushroom hunt banner marsh but if you have a boat you can do some good on the islands there. I plan on getting out in Fulton County even Gough I know it's to early but I just need <blockquote> [code title=""] <blockquote></blockquote> <blockquote></blockquote>


----------



## stockton111 (Apr 3, 2014)

Back in the woods tonight (Peoria area) still not a lot of growth of anything..warmer days ahead so keeping the faith


----------



## stockton111 (Apr 3, 2014)

quick trip tonight woods are still bare but things are starting to grow. i saw a may apples just starting to grow...Maybe a week to go in central Illinois.


----------



## cheeto14 (Apr 20, 2014)

May apples are popping in Peoria county! Not too long now!


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Chad, I have bow hunted both Mitchell Grove and George S park, they both have some elm and ash and plenty of terrain, so I'm sure they are there. Call the local DNR office, they can tell you for sure where it's ok to go and not to.


----------



## stockton111 (Apr 3, 2014)

Put me on the board. Got out of Peoria today and went a hair south around Banner. We found 40 grays, small to med sized.


----------



## kimber81 (Apr 28, 2014)

I went out Tuesday morning in tazewell county for an hour and found nothing! Barely any may apples either!


----------



## kimber81 (Apr 28, 2014)

Saw lots of parked cars by the woods Saturday.was debating on going out in the morning after work but not too sure after seeing all the traffic! Dont know many other spots other than state parks


----------

